# AyyyyMac :-) Little fun contest! Post your most creative & fun ehMac Thumbs Up photo



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*AyyyyMac  Little fun contest! Post your most creative & fun ehMac Thumbs Up photo*


























*ehMax and David Pogue*

===========================










*ehMax and a bit of Mac trivia. Who's the guy in the middle? *

===========================










*ehMax by Steve's Keynote stage at Macworld... you guessed it, 2004. *

===========================










*ehMax after too much drinking*

===========================










*Shawn King from YourMacLife and ehMax flashing the AyyMac. *

===========================










*ehMax and Alex Seropian, founder of Bungie flashing some gangsta AyyMac signs. *

===========================










*ehMax and a really weird AyyMac at the airport skybar. *

===========================










*Giving the AyyMac for the ehMac MS Bike Tour. 
*

===========================


Why am I posting these? 

I want to see your best AyyyyeMac!!!  :heybaby:

Post your most creative / humourous / profound / witty "AyyMac shot" on this thread! I'll pick what I think are the top 5, then put it to a vote / poll, for ehMacians to vote on the best one. 

Winner get two ehMac.ca Mugs sent to them and an extra little mystery prize. 










Let's see you're best AyyyyyyeMac. :clap:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sit on it!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macfury said:


> Sit on it!


(In Fonzie voice) Ooooohhhh!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I thought "Sit on it" was supposed to be good...

Uh, "Even my bike likes Ike?"


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Nobody knows who the guy in the middle is? 

And let's see the first submission!?! Come on, I'm as sick as a dog today, I need some AyyMac submissions to cheer me up. XX)  

_(Going to back to bed, hoping when I wake up, there will be at least one submission)_


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Traffic was racing past our local giant ehMac mug today. The giant mug is located near the giant Glendon perogy, next to the giant Mundare sausage.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Traffic was racing past our local giant ehMac mug today. The giant mug is located near the giant Glendon perogy, next to the giant Mundare sausage.


Hey SINC I didn't know you had mug #1 (although realistically I think Justin Bieber has "mug" #1 these days ).

Congrats... that is a collectors item... at least here on ehMac. 

P.S. I'll give you $15 for it...


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok, here is one from a few years ago. At some store opening somewhere. Not sure who's thumb it is though. Oh wait I recognize that thumb!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Entry #1.... :clap:

I think the photo needs a "little work" to really see that thumbs up.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Maybe I didn't explain the contest well or what an "AyyyMac" is. 

It's a picture of an ehMac member giving the Fonzie "Ayyyy" thumbs up gesture. 

Like yours truly is doing in the photos above, and my beloved ehMax avatar is doing:










That's an "AyeeeeMac" 

I want to see ehMacians giving their best "AyyyyyMac", making it interesting. Like in front of their awesome Mac rig. Or holding their ehMac Mug they got. Or with a Canadian celebrity. Or, in front of a Canadian landmark or some other world landmark.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Cliffy said:


> Ok, here is one from a few years ago. At some store opening somewhere. Not sure who's thumb it is though. Oh wait I recognize that thumb!


Wow... my van looks a lot, lot, lot nicer in that photo than it does now!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


>


No one knows who this is?

I'll give a hint...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Entry #1.... :clap:
> 
> I think the photo needs a "little work" to really see that thumbs up.


It's an honest thumb:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macfury said:


> It's an honest thumb:


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap:

That's some Jack Bauer, CSI work there. 

Enhance!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> No one knows who this is?
> 
> I'll give a hint...


If only Google had facial recognition like iPhoto... alas they don't, so I don't have a clue


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Aaron Adams


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Nobody knows who the guy in the middle is?






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





Aaron Adams.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

fellfromtree said:


> Aaron Adams


:clap: 

Give the man a prize! 

PM me your address, and I'll send you an ehMac Mug.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Chealion said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, such a close 2nd! 

Ah Chealion, PM me your address anyways, you deserve an ehMac Mug. 

Still waiting for the first real AyyyyMay shot. Come on, don't be shy. I'm in the mood to give away some mugs. First one to post, get's an ehMac Mug.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Points for trying?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> Points for trying?


Nope.... looks more like a critique of what ehMax is doing than an honest attempt. I vote no.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> Points for trying?


If this was failblog.org.  

This is like a party without booze right now. I'm going to have to break out the virtual keg and get you guys liquored up. beejacon


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> If this was failblog.org.
> 
> This is like a party without booze right now. I'm going to have to break out the virtual keg and get you guys liquored up. beejacon


lol
I'm in.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> If this was failblog.org.
> 
> This is like a party without booze right now. I'm going to have to break out the virtual keg and get you guys liquored up. beejacon


Who gave my dogs booze????????  
I am going to report this incident to the SPDD (The Society for the Prevention of Drunken Dachshunds). 

Too bad that doxies don't have thumbs.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ok so do I get a mug..?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> Who gave my dogs booze????????
> I am going to report this incident to the SPDD (The Society for the Prevention of Drunken Dachshunds).
> 
> Too bad that doxies don't have thumbs.


:lmao: :lmao: Man, I am laughing my head off. 

Fonzie would not approve... you need thumbs to participate. 

I do like the pictures of the Doxie's though.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Ok so do I get a mug..?
> 
> View attachment 18484


Good one ............. a great shot with a faux mug. You have my vote.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> Ok so do I get a mug..?
> 
> View attachment 18484












DIng Ding Ding.... 

Give the man a prize! :clap:

PM me your address, and I'll send out a mug this weekend!

I love it! More, MOAR!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> :lmao: :lmao: Man, I am laughing my head off.
> 
> Fonzie would not approve... you need thumbs to participate.
> 
> I do like the pictures of the Doxie's though.


Glad you gave a mug to Screature. He earned it with that creative shot.

I only have one doxie that Fonzie might approve of ............ but I can't let him near the mug, since it is too valuable a prize to let Cool Hand Jack near anything breakable.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> Ok so do I get a mug..?
> 
> View attachment 18484


You know what's really, really amazing to me? How whenever I read your posts on ehMac, subconsciously, I'm thinking that this person is talking to me:










It completely blows me away when I see a picture of someone from ehMac that I've known as an avatar for years. 

Makes me think that we need to have some more offline, analogue ehMac meet-ups to get to know the ehMacians behind the avatars. 

Anyways, don't take this the wrong way, but you're quite the handsome fellah. 
Like the dual monitor setup too.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> You know what's really, really amazing to me? How whenever I read your posts on ehMac, subconsciously, I'm thinking that this person is talking to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An interesting observation, Mr. Mayor. I have only met one person from ehMacLand in person, and he said that I look just like my avatar. It was at the Memorial University graduation for Faculty of Education students back in 2009. Don't think that I have changed too much since then.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> You know what's really, really amazing to me? How whenever I read your posts on ehMac, subconsciously, I'm thinking that this person is talking to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean... I have often thought how cool it would be to have a national "meet up" of ehMac members. How cool/fun that would be!!! 

I would love to meet you in person Mr. Mayor and several other members that I have formed "relationships" with... not to mention all the cool other folk with who I am less familiar...

And please don't take it the wrong way... you are not the first man to tell me this... gay or straight (either way it is a very nice compliment and I thank you very much... I bet there are plenty of people who feel the same way about you.

In my youth I just wish the lady's felt the same way (although now I am happily married, to a woman... just for clarity sake).


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Please excuse my crappy cell phone camera. (PhotoBooth does not think I have a camera... odd.)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> I know what you mean... I have often thought how cool it would be to have a national "meet up" of ehMac members. How cool/fun that would be!!!
> 
> I would love to meet you in person Mr. Mayor and several other members that I have formed "relationships" with... not to mention all the cool other folk with who I am less familiar...
> 
> ...


 It's probably a "Wiserhood Society of Uncompromising Men" sort of thing. 

Think I'm going to help organize some regional meetups around Canada.... and one day... one day we'll have a national ehMac meetup.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Please excuse my crappy cell phone camera. (PhotoBooth does not think I have a camera... odd.)


Soanl.... :yikes:

You're much younger than I imagined... Like ehMax alluded to our avatars really form a preconception. I somehow thought of you as much older.... You have a wise "old "soul.

And I hope you don't mind my saying... you are a real cutie.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sonal said:


> Please excuse my crappy cell phone camera. (PhotoBooth does not think I have a camera... odd.)


Ayyyyyeeee!!!!!  :clap:

Love the hat!!! 

PM me your address, and I'll send you a mug!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Soanl.... :yikes:
> 
> The way you talk about yourself, I sometimes though of you as an old lady.... You're a cutie... :love2:





ehMax said:


> Ayyyyyeeee!!!!!  :clap:
> 
> Love the hat!!!
> 
> PM me your address, and I'll send you a mug!


Thank you both.  

screature--oddly, I get that a lot meeting people that I know from Internet boards. On another board, I had everyone convinced that I was 15 years older than I actually am.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Here's mine to cheer you up....if it doesn't eat some chicken soup.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Did this a few years back. I think I may have actually posted it in a thread before...

I call it "Jonzie" or "Jonzarelli".


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

If that's you, it's winning the Fonz part.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

jawknee said:


> Did this a few years back. I think I may have actually posted it in a thread before...
> 
> I call it "Jonzie" or "Jonzarelli".


T'was here:
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/82654-faces-ehmac-3.html#post908657

Now if only the Tyra Banks shot had the AyyyyeMac, you'd be really set.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

kps said:


> T'was here:
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/82654-faces-ehmac-3.html#post908657
> 
> Now if only the Tyra Banks shot had the AyyyyeMac, you'd be really set.


Hehe. Yeah. That one even creeps me out a bit. I've almost got my tan that good right now though.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

kps said:


> Here's mine to cheer you up....if it doesn't eat some chicken soup.


Nice one kps!!!! :clap:

PM me your address, and I'll send you another mug and a little something else!


------

I know we've gone lots of creative, skilled people here and we'll start seeing some really cool ones soon. 

Hope to make this an ongoing things and we start out doing each other. 

Going to start a race too, who can get the first Canadian celebrity AyyMac happen'n.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I think the name of the contest should be changed to *AyyyyMac ... Your Mug for a Mug! *


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> I think the name of the contest should be changed to *AyyyyMac ... Your Mug for a Mug! *


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Giving away some free mugs to get things started, but at some point, we're gonna have to work a little more to get a free one.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

They are nice mugs. :heybaby:  

So much so, the supplier features them on their *mug order page*. 










Photos with ehMugs in front of popular destinations or other neat backgrounds would be very cool too.  Where's that thread with the ehMug on a tank again?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*There we go*.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

ehMax said:


> *Giving away some free mugs* to get things started...


Gee, somehow my exclusive mug for being a paid Lifetime ehMac Member seems to have lost some of it's "shine".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> Gee, somehow my exclusive mug for being a paid Lifetime ehMac Member seems to have lost some of it's "shine".


Did you really pay $100 for a mug? I would have thought you became a Lifetime Member to support ehMac and as a sign of your appreciation. But maybe that is just me.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Bjornbro said:


> Gee, somehow my exclusive mug for being a paid Lifetime ehMac Member seems to have lost some of it's "shine".


Hey Bjornbro... Sorry if I took off some the shine. Those are the only ones officially signed and numbered though. (Not that I hold a lot of weight to that). 

Lifetime subscriptions have really tapered off a lot, and I have a whole other box of mugs, so rather than sit in a box in my crawlspace, I'd rather have them in hands of ehMacians. 

There will be other ehMac swag coming this year as well.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Those are the only ones officially signed and numbered though.


Well, then that's different. 



ehMax said:


> (Not that I hold a lot of weight to that).


You're too modest I'm sure.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Downtown at Kitchener City Hall. (Where they filmed lots of scenes for Dan for Mayor) 

Lots of skaters on this nice winter day. 

Taken with my iPhone. 

Enough of my ugly mug though.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Going to take a shower, then come back and start getting mugs together to ship out. 

If I get a cool AyyyyMac shot posted before I come back, I'll include that mug in the shipment. (PM me your address... also send me your shirt size.  )

After that, I'm hoping to start seeing some cool AyyyMac shots in front of some nice Canadian landmarks, or in front of some nice Mac rigs, or other creative shots!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Going to take a shower, then come back and start getting mugs together to ship out.
> 
> If I get a cool AyyyyMac shot posted before I come back, I'll include that mug in the shipment. (PM me your address... also send me your shirt size.  )
> 
> After that, I'm hoping to start seeing some cool AyyyMac shots in front of some nice Canadian landmarks, or in front of some nice Mac rigs, or other creative shots!


If you need a trans-Canadian shipping company, I can let you use my affiliate for free shipping, if that would help. Just a thought.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> If you need a trans-Canadian shipping company, I can let you use my affiliate for free shipping, if that would help. Just a thought.


Free shipping? 

Very, very interested!!!!
Feel free to PM me details.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Free shipping?
> 
> Very, very interested!!!!
> Feel free to PM me details.


No need to PM you. I shall have the truck outside of your front door. You can't miss the driver. Canadian Road Transportation is an affiliate of Doxie Express (formerly FedEx). 

Sorry, maybe I should not have gotten your hopes up for this fine deed you are undertaking. Mea culpa.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> No need to PM you. I shall have the truck outside of your front door. You can't miss the driver. Canadian Road Transportation is an affiliate of Doxie Express (formerly FedEx).
> 
> Sorry, maybe I should not have gotten your hopes up for this fine deed you are undertaking. Mea culpa.


:lmao: :lmao: 

I don't know... I'm getting stuck on the whole "no opposable thumb" thing again.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> I don't know... I'm getting stuck on the whole "no opposable thumb" thing again.


Evolution is a grand thing, ehMax.  Of course, they don't need thumbs to drive ........... but their paws don't quite reach the brakes.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Evolution is a grand thing, ehMax.  Of course, they don't need thumbs to drive ........... but their paws don't quite reach the brakes.


That must be why they get there so fast!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> That must be why they get there so fast!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

ehMax said:


> Makes me think that we need to have some more offline, analogue ehMac meet-ups to get to know the ehMacians behind the avatars.


Or how about using our Mac technology to set up an online ehMac Video chat? How many can participate at once in one of those?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

KC4 said:


> Or how about using our Mac technology to set up an online ehMac Video chat? How many can participate at once in one of those?


I think its only 3 or 4 unfortunately.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

ehMax said:


> I think its only 3 or 4 unfortunately.


Hmmm. Too bad. I wonder if we simultaneously set up multiple video chat rooms, we could wander from one room to another, "visiting" as we go. I'm not that familiar with the technology, just thinking out loud...hoping some of the bigger brains that loiter around here will chime in with a workable solution.

While great to think about in theory, an actual face-to-face meeting of many ehMacians from across this vast country would be a huge challenge.

Perhaps we can't all physically travel to one location, but we all have macs as common ground.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

awesome! I could be screaming about the conservatives in full motion video.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

AAAAAYYYYY!!!! Got a care package from the May'ah.

Thanks, EhMax!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

nice thread I will have to dig out a photo and post it up in a bit


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> nice thread I will have to dig out a photo and post it up in a bit


Trev... take a new pic... it is more fun!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

alright here ya go:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> alright here ya go:


Nice photo... But you forgot the THUMBS UP!!! 

P.S. That look like my chair... is it a Serta?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

screature said:


> Nice photo... But you forgot the THUMBS UP!!!


oh crap! 

will have to re-shoot later


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

and now on topic:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good one, TR. Two thumbs up should get you an ehMacLand mug to replace that TH cup. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> and now on topic:


Now there we go!!! :clap: :lmao:

And now that I can see more of your chair we definitely have the same one (I think) Serta, bought at Staples by any chance?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

screature said:


> And now that I can see more of your chair we definitely have the same one (I think) Serta, bought at Staples by any chance?


yup that is the one, I hate it, it's falling apart, I have had to have it replaced twice already.

How is yours?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> yup that is the one, I hate it, it's falling apart, I have had to have it replaced twice already.
> 
> How is yours?


Great. No problems at all, it is about 2 or 3 years old. What kind of problems are you having?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

screature said:


> Great. No problems at all, it is about 2 or 3 years old. What kind of problems are you having?


the back of it is all ripped up, the arms are loose, and the first one I had stopped reclining


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> the back of it is all ripped up, the arms are loose, and the first one I had stopped reclining


Sounds like you have an abusive relationship with that chair, or maybe your cat/dog does.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks ehMax!

(And pardon the weird mirror self-portrait photography.)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Trevor Robertson said:


> alright here ya go:


Nice photos Trevor!!! :clap::clap::clap:

WHERE DID YOU GET THE MAC DADDY SHIRT!!!!!!?!?!?! 
Must have. 

Thanks for posting they AyyyMac pics. PM me your address, and I'll send you a mug.  Let me know your shirt size too please.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sonal said:


> Thanks ehMax!
> 
> (And pardon the weird mirror self-portrait photography.)


THANKS for posting the picture Sonal with the shirt and mug!  

Awesome, I love it! :clap:


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Nice photos Trevor!!! :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> WHERE DID YOU GET THE MAC DADDY SHIRT!!!!!!?!?!?!
> Must have.


Mayor I got that shirt at what I call the very last MacWorld (the last one that Apple went attended).

I think it was $25I have seen them online though I am sure you can find them. I have a few others, one that says:
You had me at (then the phone icon from the iPhone)


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Trevor Robertson said:


> alright here ya go:


Great shot...and I like what I see on your screen in the first one. 

Sonal, you must have one heck of a hat collection to go with that shoe collection.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Trevor Robertson said:


> Mayor I got that shirt at what I call the very last MacWorld (the last one that Apple went attended).
> 
> I think it was $25I have seen them online though I am sure you can find them. I have a few others, one that says:
> You had me at (then the phone icon from the iPhone)


Been searching the interwebz and I can't find that shirt. 

I must have one!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Been searching the interwebz and I can't find that shirt.
> 
> I must have one!


Mr. Mayor, make him an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Been searching the interwebz and I can't find that shirt.
> 
> I must have one!


Here area few links:
BustedTees - Mac Daddy
Mac Daddy T-Shirts, Mac Daddy Shirt Designs, Hoodies, and other Clothing
Tanga - Product of the Day - Mac Daddy T-Shirt or Window Washer T-Shirt

Although I am sorry to say none of those are the same as mine.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Trevor Robertson said:


> Here area few links:
> BustedTees - Mac Daddy
> Mac Daddy T-Shirts, Mac Daddy Shirt Designs, Hoodies, and other Clothing
> Tanga - Product of the Day - Mac Daddy T-Shirt or Window Washer T-Shirt
> ...


Yeah, I found those. 

Specifically looking for the GodFather-esque Mac Daddy one.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Yeah, I found those.
> 
> Specifically looking for the GodFather-esque Mac Daddy one.


ya sorry, if I ever see it again I will send you the link


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

so i thought I would try to find this t-shirt for ehMax and maybe get myself a mug, so what I did was zoom in to Trevor and took a picture of the t-shirt with my iPhone and used the Google app to search using the picture. I found 2 results, one for Mac Daddy and the other Godfather logo. When I click on the Mac Daddy result it shows a jpg of that t-shirt which is linked to some website www.ecompanystuff.com, but it doesn't seem to up anymore.

Sorry ehMax I think this may have been a one off.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> so i thought I would try to find this t-shirt for ehMax and maybe get myself a mug, so what I did was zoom in to Trevor and took a picture of the t-shirt with my iPhone and used the Google app to search using the picture. I found 2 results, one for Mac Daddy and the other Godfather logo. When I click on the Mac Daddy result it shows a jpg of that t-shirt which is linked to some website www.ecompanystuff.com, but it doesn't seem to up anymore.
> 
> Sorry ehMax I think this may have been a one off.


Nice try. Pretty smart using the Google app. 

Alas, I'm going to have to invade Trevor's house in the middle of the night, knock him on the head with an ehMac Mug, yell at him, "You got mugged!" and steal his shirt. 

Sorry Trevor.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

oh Mayor you are way too funny!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Nice try. Pretty smart using the Google app.
> 
> Alas, I'm going to have to invade Trevor's house in the middle of the night, knock him on the head with an ehMac Mug, yell at him, "You got mugged!" and steal his shirt.
> 
> Sorry Trevor.


Actually I am moving in a few months, so if you wanted to come help me move, I may not notice if one shirt goes missing from a box


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe I need a new drinkin' buddy.....


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

KC4 said:


> Maybe I need a new drinkin' buddy.....
> View attachment 18919


:clap: :clap: :clap:  

Can't tell you how much I love these pix!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

ehMax said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Can't tell you how much I love these pix!


Ah, good, but does my entry earn me an ehMug? I need an extra to send off with the resident teen to leave behind in Ecuador or the Galapagos. I would rather not sacrifice my signed #2 mug.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

KC4 said:


> Ah, good, but does my entry earn me an ehMug? I need an extra to send off with the resident teen to leave behind in Ecuador or the Galapagos. I would rather not sacrifice my signed #2 mug.


Nice hat!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Well lookie what showed in my mail box today!










Thanks so much Mayor!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ok, I'm winning this thread contest so far! Apparently Harper is a fan of ehMac.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Ok, I'm winning this thread contest so far! Apparently Harper is a fan of ehMac.


too bad I am not a fan of Harper


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've said it before when I met Paul Martin, not matter who the current leader is, I always have respect for the office of Canadian Prime Minister. 

He said I was very tall.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I've said it before when I met Paul Martin, not matter who the current leader is, I always have respect for the office of Canadian Prime Minister.
> 
> He said I was very tall.


Cool. Great pic. Did you tell him that you would be giving him an ehMacLand mug for this shot??? If so, he has to declare it as a political contribution in kind.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Ok, I'm winning this thread contest so far! Apparently Harper is a fan of ehMac.


I tried to get the only three celebs that I know to flash a "thumbs up", but I could not quite get the pic with their thumb up .......... other fingers yes, but not their thumb. So, "to the victor goes the spoils". 

For the record, I did put in a bid in your name for a couple of U2 tickets for their Montreal concert on July 8th at the Hippodrome. My wife's organization was auctioning them off last night, but my bid of $25 fell a bit short of the final bid of just over $3000. Guess I should have thrown my ehMacLand mug into the bid as well. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Ok, I'm winning this thread contest so far! Apparently Harper is a fan of ehMac.


Did not have my ehMacLand mug with me when he was here in St.John's.  He was guessing how long the doxie pup would grow, but his handlers did not want us to hand him the pup since they feared he would pull a "Stanfield dropping the football" .......... and if he dropped a puppy, he would lose thousands of votes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, PM Harper just lost the vote here in the ehMacLand riding. Our fine mayor, after getting the PM to pose with him, gave him a mug, with Harper promising to give him a "thumbs up" when it was received. Well, he received it ........... gave a thumbs up ............... and then dropped the mug. Oops. :yikes::-(


----------

